# 89-4b



## ermal3k (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello to everyone. 
I am not a cop even though as young I wanted to be one( My father was a military officer for 20 years) i guess that's one of the reasons why I wanted to be a cop . I just got a ticket today for driving in the brake down lane 30 feet before getting to the sign that says you can drive on the brake down lane at that time. 
Do I have any chance of wining this? 
If I don't win it will affect my insurance?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

All moving violations affect your insurance.

As for your chances of winning we have no idea.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, 30 ft? Thats about 2 car lengths. I dont buy it.

If it's your first ever ticket, I dont think it will effect your insurance. I think they still give you one freebee.


----------



## ermal3k (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello 
Let me take the 30 feet from the sign back. I am not sure how familiar you are with south shore.... I was going from 93-s to 95-s got into the brake down lane right after exit 5 Randolph getting in the highway, now I am not 100% sure how far that sign is from there but next time I am going to work I will check that. 
Thanks again


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Well for starters it's called a BREAKDOWN lane not brake down, because it is meant for disabled cars and the occasional police car doing traffic enforcement, not for your motoring convenience. Theres nothing quite like looking into your rear view and seeing pissing up your backside to make your ass pucker.
Long story short, you were cited for illegally driving before the sign that authorizes use of the breakdown lane, whether its 30ft or miles. You're wrong. How about being an adult and accepting responsibility for what you did and pay the gig. Since you offered up that your old man was an officer in the military, I'm sure he taught you right from wrong. Ask him what he thinks.


----------



## ermal3k (Oct 6, 2006)

Was I wrong… Yes I was. I don't see any where in my logs that I am saying that I am not wrong. Do we make mistakes? Yesss we do and we try not to do them again. All that was today was a mistake that I am going to pay one way or another. I am not trying to have anyone on this forum to tell me how to win/skip this ticket, all I wanted to know was that would it affect my insurance(sorry for my ignorance I guess, As you would know nothing about Frame relay , MPLS networks or BGP) . By the way every time I have got pulled over I have never said the COP was an ID10T, I just blame my self for not being careful enough even though I do 30,000 miles a year. 
I do not need to hide behind my dads shadow, I have worked since I was 10 years jobs that you have never heard of and I still work 16 hours a day so I can take of my parents and my sister back in my country... THE BRAKEDOWN LANE (mistake) was because English is my 3rd language. 
Looks like you enjoy pulling people over... I think you should be happy when you don't at the end of the day. That will just tell you that drivers today are much better than before only because of Cops like you are always working to keep our life safer.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Uh-oh...somebody didn't get the answer they wanted, and thusly lashes out at the member who gives a straight-up/no BS response...stand by...


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*"I just got a ticket today for driving in the brake down lane 30 feet before getting to the sign that says you can drive on the brake down lane at that time*"
***Yeah that doesn't sound like an excuse to me.***
And no that wasn't a mistake. You know you are not supposed to drive in the breakdown lane and you did anyways. You steered your car into that lane on purpose, hence NOT a mistake. And youre 100% correct in that I know zero about frame delays networks or any of that crap. What I do know is that Ive sat in the breakdown lane WORKING, with 1000 emergency warning lights and flashers going and almost got killed by boobs who thought that 30 feet in the BDL wasn't that big a deal as they almost rammed my cruiser at 80 mph. Ive just never seen anyone complain to cops on a police website about something like that, especially when so many police have been KILLED by people doing that very same thing. I know THAT much about computers you ass. 
*I do not need to hide behind my dads shadow, I have worked since I was 10 years jobs that you have never heard of and I still work 16 hours a day so I can take of my parents and my sister back in my country... THE BRAKEDOWN LANE (mistake) was because English is my 3rd language*
Oh and for the record.. 
1. Dont assume that you know anything about what I do and do not know. Youre not the only one who travels. 
2. I never said you hid behind your daddy. I assumed as a military officer he has basic ethical and moral principals that he lived by, and that logically assumed he would share these with his child. He apparently did not.
3. With your vast knowledge of computers you can look at the little abc in the upper right corner over the check mark - spell check smarty pants. 
4. And most important, you're not the only one who works 16 hour days. BUT at least you'll have the money to pay for your citation and the insurance markup you're gonna get. 
You know I can slam you all day on your replies but I won't. I was honest when I said man up and pay the ticket that a police officer felt your manner of operation deserved. You asked an honest question, I gave an honest answer. Want me to lie and tell you what you wanna hear? Good luck with that. Hold your breath and I'll get back to you. 
Oh and yes I do like my job, thats why I do it. Don't you like yours?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

While operators frequently stay in the on-ramp lane from the 28sb to 93sb which becomes an active breakdown lane, which is active on normal business days, m-f, 6-10, 3-7, it is illegal. That sign (which also has an orange diamond on the corner) which signals the begining of the active bdl is roughly 800 ft from the end of the merging lane.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Pay the ticket,no one here cares how many hours a day you work or how many languages you speak. You drove in the breakdown lane and got busted. You've probably done it a thousand other times and got away with it! Maybe the surcharge will help you make a better decision next time and you wont go pissing down the breakdown lane and endanger people who may be legitamately using the BDL.Probably not though because as long you get where you're going that's all that matters. Forget about the poor slob who is trying to change a flat in the BDL, I guess he shouldn't be there if he's going to slow you down!!


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

"Do I have any chance of *wining *this?"

Sounds like you're off to a good start!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Everyone has the right to appeal. Go for it. If you win congrats, if you dont then appeal it again and go to court. The police officer will hate that you made him go to court... he might be smiling but dont let that fool you, he really hates it. 

Seriously.. if this is your first time making this mistake learn from it. If not, then well.. you aren't going to learn so no point preaching.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

You know what I say...If you dont agree with the ticket, just tear that shit up and throw it away. F**k the police! that will show him you mean business.. YEAH! WHOOHOO! 20 days to pay or appeal, thats bull shit. You just keep on driving. And when the go to pull you over for operating after suspension keep on, keepin on baby!! And when the Officers draging you out your broken window and starts beating the shit out of you because you ran from him just know that it isnt your fault. Your the victim.
_______
(Yeah Im just having fun posting something ridiculous again. Smart ass remarks for stupid questions....Sounds like a campaign slogan)


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

209 said:


> You know what I say...If you dont agree with the ticket, just tear that shit up and throw it away. F**k the police! that will show him you mean business.. YEAH! WHOOHOO! 20 days to pay or appeal, thats bull shit. You just keep on driving. And when the go to pull you over for operating after suspension keep on, keepin on baby!! And when the Officers draging you out your broken window and starts beating the shit out of you because you ran from him just know that it isnt your fault. Your the victim.
> _______
> (Yeah Im just having fun posting something ridiculous again. Smart ass remarks for stupid questions....Sounds like a campaign slogan)


TOGETHER WE CAN...DISOBEY TRAFFIC LAWS


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 27, 2005)

Should you have been in the breakdown lane? No. End of story.

However, you ask a legitimate question.

To answer your question: Submit the citation for an appeal. Dress in business attire for the hearing. (Business casual is acceptable but a suit is better.) Do not attach the citing officer's credibility. (Since it seems that you know that you should not have been where you were.) Give the court a reason to cut you some slack. Present yourself well- As a responsible person who is willing to accept responsibility for your actions but also deserving of some consideration. 

You make some spelling errors- No big deal as long as you speak well to the court. I have no problem understanding what you've written.

As someone who has handled a few hearings from the prosecution side- Court clerks (As well as the police prosecutors.) appreciate seeing someone who is well dressed, well spoken, with no or almost no traffic record who is accepting responsibility for his or her actions. That maximizes your chances of getting a break.


----------



## ermal3k (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi 
Thanks for the answer Fozzy and some other people on this forum. That is the only thing I wanted to know. 

Thanks for your time guys and sorry for getting in your forum.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Fozzy said:


> As someone who has handled a few hearings from the prosecution side- Court clerks (As well as the police prosecutors.) appreciate seeing someone who is well dressed, well spoken, with no or almost no traffic record who is accepting responsibility for his or her actions. That maximizes your chances of getting a break.


I prefer the oversized Scarface t-shirt for 94C hearings.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

SinePari said:


> I prefer the oversized Scarface t-shirt for 94C hearings.


LOL!! ...So true!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

ermal3k said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the answer Fozzy and some other people on this forum. That is the only thing I wanted to know.
> 
> Thanks for your time guys and sorry for getting in your forum.


Hey we like to have fun with some of the questions people ask, whats wrong with that, its nothing personal.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

209 said:


> You know what I say...If you dont agree with the ticket, just tear that shit up and throw it away. F**k the police! that will show him you mean business.. YEAH! WHOOHOO! 20 days to pay or appeal, thats bull shit. You just keep on driving. And when the go to pull you over for operating after suspension keep on, keepin on baby!! And when the Officers draging you out your broken window and starts beating the shit out of you because you ran from him just know that it isnt your fault. Your the victim.
> _______
> (Yeah Im just having fun posting something ridiculous again. Smart ass remarks for stupid questions....Sounds like a campaign slogan)


 How many morons have you arrested with EXACTLY that attitude? yeah I know your just having fun here but theres alot of truth in what you wrote.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> How many morons have you arrested with EXACTLY that attitude? yeah I know your just having fun here but theres alot of truth in what you wrote.


Too many to count


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Note to all "back-easters": If you drive in my BDL...GIG. If I am "back-east" and you drive in my BDL...regardless of signs permitting same: GIG. Take two days off from work to contest it...I will not mind the OT.

It's one thing to queue-up in the BDL to access a ramp during the rush hours. It's quite another to zip down the BDL at 80 mph+ while everyone else is doing the "right thing" by staying in their travel lane. 

I reckon that some schlepprock changing a flat in the BDL deserves death at your hand because you're too important to wait in line like everyone else.

Rest assured: drive in the BDL and your estate will be paying insurance surcharges ten years after your (welcomed) death. I will hammer you for every violation I can think of (and I have a pretty good thinker...).

Arrogant Anus.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> If I am "back-east" and you drive in my BDL...regardless of signs permitting same: GIG


So you would write someone a citation even in areas where operating in BDL during certain hours is allowed?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

In a word: YES. The BDL is for break-downs. Not for self-important f*ckstix who think they're "too-cool". I was under the impression that my original post was plain. I did not mean to infer that I would "win" the case...I meant to infer that I would waste your time and money. I apologize for any misunderstanding: *Get out of the BDL before you kill someone. *

Your less than puny life is no more important than my less than puny life, or anyone elses for that matter. The BDL is not for travel...regardless of what Teddy and Deval have told you...just because there is a sign doesn't make it right.

I hope that clears-up my position...I realize my last post was rather vague.:roll:

And, yes, I did live and work "back-east" for eight years...my fondest memory of driving in the BDL during "allowable" hours comes from when I tried to exit from 128 SB onto Great Plains...and some a$$hole went by me on the right at about 80 mph, narrowly missing my vehicle (and no visible/audible warning...).

Get your square and...Try Me.

A GIG every time.

</IMG>


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> my fondest memory of driving in the BDL during "allowable" hours comes from when I tried to exit from 128 SB onto Great Plains...and some a$$hole went by me on the right at about 80 mph, narrowly missing my vehicle (and no visible/audible warning...).


Was that the day you almost lost your slant 6 Valiant? :jestera: 
</IMG>


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*"I reckon that some schlepprock changing a flat in the BDL deserves death at your hand because you're too important to wait in line like everyone else."*
dcss2244....couldn't agree more. The kid that started this thread didnt like the answer I gave him and what you wrote above is exactly the reason why. Maybe it all goes back to 1974 when my uncle, who had just graduated from West Point, was struck and KILLED by a *hit and run* driver *IN THE BREAKDOWN LANE CHANGING A TIRE*!!! Exactly where he was taught to, only place he could have reasonably did so, and was killed for it by some douchebag who didnt have the sack to stop and see if he was okay. MAYBE thats why I write 89-4B all the time. Good answer dcs2244 and thats not sarcastic.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

"just because there is a sign doesn't make it right"

*So, you decide what the law is? What about the one-way signs between certain hours, or the DO NOT ENTER signs, lets say during school hours...perhaps we should ignore those as well...*

"And, yes, I did live and work "back-east" for eight years...my fondest memory of driving in the BDL during "allowable" hours comes from when I tried to exit from 128 SB onto Great Plains...and some a$$hole went by me on the right at about 80 mph, narrowly missing my vehicle (and no visible/audible warning...)."

*It's a simple concept, if you were in the breakdown lane prior to attempting to exit, there wouldn't have been a problem...there are areas adjacant to the BDL in these areas for stopping.*


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

Appeal the citation and if a magistrate finds you responsible appeal it again to a judge...if (or when because it sounds like your drive like a dope) you are found responsible then you will have to pay the fine... but at least somebody will be happy for the four hours of court time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Is that last 30 ft a big deal? What If someone you loved was in a disabled MV in that last 30 ft. What if some knucklehead pulled into that last 30 ft @ 65+ MPH and killed your loved one. Would that last 30 ft still be no big deal to you? Where do you need to so quickly? Are you Jack Bauer?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

alphadog1
[B said:


> It's a simple concept, if you were in the breakdown lane prior to attempting to exit, there wouldn't have been a problem[/b]


So you're suggesting that one drives in the breakdown prior to exiting, just so there's no collision with a vehicle already driving in the breakdown lane? 8O 
</IMG>


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Clouseau said:


> So you're suggesting that one drives in the breakdown prior to exiting, just so there's no collision with a vehicle already driving in the breakdown lane? 8O
> </IMG>


Yes, in places where operating in the BDL is permitted by signage. Otherwise, you are making a lane change where another vehicle has the right-of-way.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

A few of you seem to think you are entitled to use the BDL because a metal sign says so. BDL = BREAKDOWN LANE. Stay the f- out of it. If you are using it, you better be going under the speed limit or I will gig you all day for it. It is not to be used as an alternate highspeed lane nor is it to be used to weave in and out of the first lane. If you go faster than traffic in the BDL; gig. If you are operating 1cm before/after the permitted zone; gig. I know its hard to believe but between 1700-2000 cops are still using the BDL to conduct business and cars are still breaking down in it. Unless you want to be sent to jail for homocide because you killed a tire changer.. stay out. I own the BDL, not you or some metal sign.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I HATE THAT Mass USES THE BDL AS AN EXTRA LANE...your screwed if you , Ah ...BREAKDOWN!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

And while we're on the subject of lanes...STAY OUT OF THE LEFT MOST LANE AS WELL:

89-4a: keep to the right most lane; $100.00
720 CMR 9.06: Impeding traffic flow; $35.00

and

stopping in the "left" median when signalled to stop (pay attention CT operators):
Failure to yield the right-of-way to an emergency vehicle (pull to the RIGHT and stop)
$35.00

Clouseau, ask me about my collision by the Coca Cola plant with said Valiant (V8, by the way: 273 CID...with factory air!)!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

As a matter of fact, I think the citizens of the commonwealth should just stay off the highway. You have proven you are ill-equiped to operate anything more than a two lane divided roadway.


----------



## ermal3k (Oct 6, 2006)

To Lawdog671

I have taken the 30 feet back a while ago, it was not 30 feet but 300 feet... Huge dif. Does it make a dif between 1 feet and 1000 feet for the law? No it does not and I know I am wrong, that was not the point of my question. If you really like 89-4b why don't you drive every day between those hours on that highway you will see that I am not the only "Jerk" that drives on bdl before the sign , not any more now. I am sorry for your uncle but I believe on that old saying "what comes around goes around". I don't go around hating doctors after my friend died in their hands because of their incompetence, I don't hate them for almost loosing my eye because of their laziness. I still put my seatbelt even though not having it saved my life once and the one 3 other of my friends, another one did not make it. I don't go around hating people for other people mistakes. I could go back and forth with this msg but I know that I will be loosing my time, this is your forum and I am clearly not a police officer. 

Thanks


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

sorry, i'll put it in the new cool kids' slang:

get da fuk out of da BDL befoe' i bust a cap in yo ass son


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Listen Ermal I'll make this last post before I categorize you with the rest of the weepers and whiners. Maybe in my old age I just see things too black and white. Does it matter 1 or a 1000 ft in the BDL? To me, yes. Second, if you read my posts, I work for a statewide police agency that happens to cover that road. What makes you so sure it wasn't me who cited you in the first place? So to cover a few more of your points, let me take a deep breath. I don't "like" 89-4B anymore than other MGLs, I write it because it's what I do for work. As for my uncle, that was a personal way for me to show you even 1 ft into BDL isn't so minor as you suggest, with possible life and death consequences. No offense but since you mentioned it, maybe its your driving and not a seatbelt issue that almost cost your life. You're setting a pattern of blaming people whose jobs are byproducts of your actions. So can you "win this?" Maybe. Go into court and tell the judge that you're innocent, and cops are mean to you. Call the officer who wrote you the citation a liar in open court so you can get out of the fine, all the while admitting you did it to everyone else. Then look for advice on how to call a fellow officer a liar on a cop website? I'll save my breath though because my point seems to be lost in the translation.


----------

